# Salary below Labour Agreement???



## moazzamali (Apr 29, 2013)

*I came from Pakistan 5 months ago as an accountant post in a company in sharjah.

its kind of sole proprietorship, they offer me of 1800 aed in Pakistan but when i came here they drop my salary to 1400 aed and threaten me that if i don't accept that salary they will cancel me.

i was frightened and accept there offer,they made and agreement of 1400 aed and submit it in uae ministry of labour.

but now they drop my salary from 1400 to 1200 AED and again said "Accept that salary or go to Pakistan".

i want to ask that what legal action can i take if they don't give me 1400 aed as mentioned on my labor agreement. i m very upset for that reason. *


----------



## ahmad_quran (Jun 27, 2008)

I would advise to just go back home. It is not worth the hassle


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Contact the ministry of labour. If you have signed your arabic contract and it states 1400, then they have to give you your salary. 

That said, that is a dismal salary. I would go fight for the salary to be paid but agree that I would be for going back home once I had my previous work months salaries sorted and paid for....


----------

